# Factors That Affect Female Fertility



## juliedespino (Oct 18, 2016)

All people are familiar with that a woman's fertility decrease as she gets older, however even throughout her most fertile (along with otherwise healthy) years, routine choices plus external factors can concern [/URL]a woman's chances of getting a healthy baby.


----------

